# Unfiltered Audio Lion



## shawnsingh (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## shawnsingh (Sep 18, 2019)

Thoughts? I think it's on my short list.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Sep 18, 2019)

Sounds pretty awesome! Love the movement within the sound.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 21, 2019)

PluginGuru not only did a Walkthrough video, but just finished a Livestream which started on LION after some Omni2 content. Each weekly Livestream ( PluginGuru-YouTube) gets recorded and posted in 24hrs or so. 
Worthwhile checking tomorrow as much time was spent on LION. _imho_






Videos - PluginGuru.com







www.pluginguru.com


----------



## shawnsingh (Sep 21, 2019)

I hadn't really looked deeper at Unfiltered Audio's plugins until now. I had known about Byome before.

But now I just splurged on a few of their FX. I liked the focus on creativity and workflow from reviews and the manuals. 

Time 44:00 is where PluginGuru starts talking about Lion. The OmniPulse library sounds cool too, but really, that's no surprise =)


----------



## Pier (Sep 22, 2019)

Anyone interested in Lion should also take a look at PhasePlant by KiloHearts. Similar modular idea but a lot more flexible and powerful.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 23, 2019)

Pier Bover said:


> Anyone interested in Lion should also take a look at PhasePlant by KiloHearts. Similar modular idea but a lot more flexible and powerful.




Would definitely like to sort this versus LION especially at current LION promo cost ..... _notable difference._
PluginGuru also did a Lifestream recently, which featured PhasePlant, and was complimentary. He seemed really impressed by LION capabilities this past Saturday, but perhaps because he walked-through Byome not long ago. 

Good to see your post !


----------



## shawnsingh (Sep 23, 2019)

I don't see from videos how Phase Plant is more flexible - I feel like they're equally flexible. Anything in particular you feel is more flexible about it which I might be overlooking?

To me, the comparison really seems to be if there's a specific module/effect in one synth that someone really wants to play around with, or if the UI and visualizations appeal to someone.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 23, 2019)

Right now …… seems that 3rd Pty creators are already producing cool Presets for LION. Received e-mail today from
Vintage Synth Pads, offering new Preset lib (165 Presets) for ~$24. Total for LION and VSP is ~ $124. 

What are major offsets against this ??


----------



## Pier (Sep 24, 2019)

shawnsingh said:


> I don't see from videos how Phase Plant is more flexible - I feel like they're equally flexible. Anything in particular you feel is more flexible about it which I might be overlooking?
> 
> To me, the comparison really seems to be if there's a specific module/effect in one synth that someone really wants to play around with, or if the UI and visualizations appeal to someone.



For starters in PhasePlant you can use as many oscillators/sound sources as your computer can handle and route them in any way you wish. In Lion you only have 2 oscillators.

Besides all the usual oscillator modes you can also use samples as oscillators/sound sources or wavetables, and it even includes a wavetable editor which reminds me of Zebra. AFAIK Lion cannot do any of those things.

You can also use audio for modulating any parameter, so anything can modulate anything. I'm not sure if Lion can do that.


----------



## gamma-ut (Sep 24, 2019)

With Lion there are a bunch of unusual oscillators, like the Ringo and VOSIM modules, and a module that does a bunch of methods for combining them that aren't just a crossfade. The other synth that's like that (for the voice combiners) is DiscoDSP's Corona. With PhasePlant, you've got crossfade, AM and FM, although you do have a sampler module. So, there are things you can do in Lion that aren't, currently, possible in PhasePlant. The flip side to that is that the voice combiner modes are by their nature somewhat unpredictable in how they will alter the sound.

However, currently in PhasePlant's favour is that it handles MIDI CCs a lot better. I can't find a way to map CCs into Lion. OTOH, Lion directly supports MPE whereas PhasePlant doesn't.


----------



## shawnsingh (Sep 24, 2019)

Great points on both sides.


----------



## shawnsingh (Sep 24, 2019)

Would be cool to see multi-stage envelope in either of these, looks like neither of them have it yet.


----------



## Pier (Sep 24, 2019)

shawnsingh said:


> Would be cool to see multi-stage envelope in either of these, looks like neither of them have it yet.



Yeah, it would be great to have MSEGs like in Zebra and even little step sequencers like The Grid has in Bitwig 3.


----------



## Chandler (Sep 25, 2019)

If you're looking for something with more flexibility I'd recommend MSoundfactory. Its currently in public beta, but there isn't much it can't do.


----------



## shawnsingh (Sep 25, 2019)

This thread is no longer reasonable for my wallet.

Pretty cool physical modeling synth examples.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 26, 2019)

Great 'initial' Beta pricing, then doubled .... not a peep about improvements since. 
$199. versus many options ? .... _not imho_


----------



## jz3ro (Jul 4, 2020)

Pier Bover said:


> Yeah, it would be great to have MSEGs like in Zebra and even little step sequencers like The Grid has in Bitwig 3.



LION does have step and gate sequencers that can be linked to pitch or anything you want to modulate.

While I'd like MSEGs too, the only major drawback of LION I see is a big one:
Only one filter path.

You can have different amplitude envelopes on oscillators, but there is only one filter and both oscillators have to go through it. There is the possibility of extra filters in the FX section, but again, all oscillators go through the FX.

This could all be easily fixed: If each effect had a switch for what it applied to Oscillator 1,2, or both.
Or, If your cpu can handle it (mine cant) you could layer a couple of LIONs in your DAW to get around this.


----------



## Locks (Jul 4, 2020)

LION is on my wish list. People who are active on http://www.reddit.com/AudioProductionDeals (www.reddit.com/r/AudioProductionDeals) tend to have very good things to say about it. I'd wait if you're interested though as it seems to go on sale a lot on Plugin Alliance. Stacked with coupons they give out you can usually pick it up for about $29 bucks (save yourself $170).

I was planning on picking it up in the recent sales but ended up buying TRIAD (also by Unfiltered Audio) instead. Triad has been a great buy and is such a unique tool for sound design and modular effects. The ability to split sound into dynamic EQ bands is awesome. I'm pretty sure LION uses the same modular effect framework as TRIAD and BYOME which has a very intuitive UI.

I'll probably get it next time it goes on sale.


----------



## jz3ro (Jul 5, 2020)

Lion uses the BYOME effects rack, not Triad's multi-band setup. What you gain over BYOME and TRIAD is the same modulation flexibility but applied to an usual set of oscillators... I find it fascinating.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 5, 2020)

Have Lion, Byome, Triad, with soooo much to experiment with and enjoy. Will be long time before decent expertise, but very pleased to have added all three ...... notably, at recent sale pricing !


----------



## Locks (Jul 6, 2020)

jz3ro said:


> Lion uses the BYOME effects rack, not Triad's multi-band setup. What you gain over BYOME and TRIAD is the same modulation flexibility but applied to an usual set of oscillators... I find it fascinating.



Yeah it looks really good. I'm definitely going to pick it up. Maybe Black Friday.


----------



## Locks (Jul 6, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> Have Lion, Byome, Triad, with soooo much to experiment with and enjoy. Will be long time before decent expertise, but very pleased to have added all three ...... notably, at recent sale pricing !



Any reason to get BYOME if you have TRIAD? Is TRIAD having mulitband splitting the only difference between the two?


----------



## ghobii (Jul 7, 2020)

You can use Byome presets in Triad, so Byome is not needed.


----------

